# rescued woodpecker



## Paige Lewis (Aug 28, 2010)

My mum and dad found a woodpecker on the street, it couldn't fly and was trying to climb up a tree but would get about 2 meters up and then fall off, we don't know what has happened to it, there are no signs of injury, we have got it in a cat carrier at the moment, we didn't just want to leave it out because one of the cats more than likely would kill it. I have put water and some mashed up cat food in with it (i read on the internet that they can have that), it hasn't touched either, it is blinking and moving its head but thats it, i am not sure whether it is going to make it, any advice about what i can do for it? My parents are out but when they get back we are going to see if it will fly off and if not we are going to ring the vet and see if they will take it. We took in a pigeon once before that couldn't fly that survived but it was drinking and moving around and this bird isn't. I really hope the bird makes it.


----------



## kfb (Aug 28, 2010)

What a lucky bird to have rescuers like you! Good luck with it


----------



## Isa (Aug 28, 2010)

I am glad the woodpecker is in good hands  Please keep us updated, I will keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Missy (Aug 28, 2010)

Is there a bird rescue in your area that you can contact for help?? Good luck.


----------



## Paige Lewis (Aug 28, 2010)

Any rescues close by will only take birds in that they specialize with and none of them take woodpeckers. We let him out and he attempted to fly, he is getting better but seems disorientated but because he has picked up a bit we can't catch him, my dad had to go through brambles to help him because he got caught in a fence but as soon as my dad clipped the fence he hopped off, we just spent 30 mins trying to get him back because we are worried about something killing him but he was getting really stressed and the reason he got caught in the fence was because he was trying to get away from us, so we have left him where he is for now and we are going to keep checking up on him.


----------



## Madortoise (Aug 28, 2010)

Good luck.
I found this online. Not sure if they charge: 
Ask a Bird Vet Online Now
7 Veterinarians Are Online.
Ask a Question, Get an Answer ASAP.
Bird.JustAnswer.com


----------

